# #anker - Parameter an URL  nicht



## scanline (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
hier mal was rätselhaftes...
Ich starte per javaScript eine Datei wie folgt:

location.href="test.php#anker1"

Die Datei wird auch schön aufgerufen, aaaaaaaaber
In der aufgerufenen URL steht nur noch test.php!
der Zusatz "#anker1" ist wech und wird auch nicht ausgeführt. 
Rechte Maustaste->Eigenschaften gibt mir hingegen die volle URL aus, also "test.php#anker1".

Was ist da passiert?

VG
Micha


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Februar 2004)

Ist ja merkwürdig... hast du mal einen Link zur betreffenden Seite... ich bekomm das nicht nachgestellt...
(nur mit FRames, oder wenn die Zieldatei nicht existiert)


----------



## scanline (9. Februar 2004)

*gelöst*

Hi,
Link zur Seite geht nicht, weil Kunden-CMS...
Der Fehlerteufel lag ganz woanders...
die javaScript-Weiterleitung hieß nicht direkt "test.php#anker1"
"test.php" kam aus einer Variablen, #anker1 war händisch geschrieben.
In der Variablen stand aber "testphp", es fehlte der Punkt!
Was also weitergegeben wurde war "testphp#anker1" - UPS!

So, der Superserver hat dies erkannt und eigenständig korrigiert zu test.php, ohne eine Meldung herauszugeben. Bei seiner Korrektur kann er wiederum keine Anker mitliefern, also hieß der Link am Ende nur test.php. 

Hätte der Server Fehler 1 (testphp) nicht korrigert, wärs mir glatt aufgefallen und er hätte Fehler Nr.2 nicht produziert. 

Naja, vielen Dank für die Mühe

Micha


----------

